# Nissan sentra 16v Ga16 Engine



## Rashvi (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi guys i have a nissan sentra 94 carburetor and my distributor cam is off i would like to know something on my current set up as is my distributor is sitting at the fulley advanced mark but the engine is not advanced its actually normal when i first had it before repairs it used to sit on the half mark i have went according to the google timing which has led me to this. The question is How can i get my distributor cam to sit half way again as well as my distributor?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What type of repair did you perform on the engine? According to the FSM, the cam shaft position sensor is built into the distributor and the distributor bolts on to the end of the camshaft. So the distributor mechanically connects to the camshaft only one way. Maybe the rotor is not sitting correctly; might be loose. Is the crankshaft front pulley in good condition?


----------



## Rashvi (Jun 29, 2021)

rogoman said:


> What type of repair did you perform on the engine? According to the FSM, the cam shaft position sensor is built into the distributor and the distributor bolts on to the end of the camshaft. So the distributor mechanically connects to the camshaft only one way. Maybe the rotor is not sitting correctly; might be loose. Is the crankshaft front pulley in good condition?


Hi there. I had removed my cylinder head not long ago to re do 2 of my valves and when i put everything back my distributor was sitting at the fully advanced mark in order to be standard timing and not towards the center like how it was before. The bottom section is in perfect condition still its only the that cam and distributor thats not sitting correctly


----------



## Rashvi (Jun 29, 2021)

this is how my distributor used to sit but now its right down and the cam key way and distributor only goes in one way so i want to get that distributor of mine to sit like as shown in the picture. Any idea how can i ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Something wasn't done correctly when setting the chain timing during the reassembly. You can be off by one tooth in one of the two chains which can cause your condition. Hopefully you had a copy of the FSM for your vehicle which describes the chain assembly timing. Here's where you can get a copy of the FSM; section EM.PDF is the one to read:









1994 Nissan Sentra PDF Owner's Manuals






ownersmanuals2.com


----------



## Rashvi (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanx alot bud i will look at these pages and then notify you here about it . Thank you for the Manuel beacuse i did not have one . This will help me lots


----------



## Rashvi (Jun 29, 2021)

I would like to know for my car which is the correct mark for tdc beacuse i was always using the second mark which had white paint on it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rashvi said:


> I would like to know for my car which is the correct mark for tdc beacuse i was always using the second mark which had white paint on it.


The second mark from the left is TDC:


----------

